# Headboats this month...



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

Have no interest in going out of Rudee...

Have an invite for this month, but I need to pick the ride. May be my only trip out this year due to health and finances. Flounder would be preferred...any tips/help would be much appreciated, Hampton/Lynnhaven area.

Wes...


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Sally-T*

Check out Captain Pete's Sally-T

Excellent boat and crew.

More info than you will ever need, including summer flounder photos at:

http://www.sallytfishing.com


Bob


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

*wizardude*

sally t is a good ride...it is not a croaker trip...look at th open forum board.on a fall striper trip....i am going this tues, for a MDA trip. theyare good guys and they try to please.


----------

